
Do one thing - emson
https://emson.co.uk/2015/01/do-one-thing/
======
isxek
On a related note, Seinfeld mentions on Reddit the "productivity program" was
never actually his idea.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1ujvrg/jerry_seinfeld...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1ujvrg/jerry_seinfeld_here_i_will_give_you_an_answer/ceitfxh)

